# Conociendo un poco de Comas, un distrito de La Emprendedora Lima Norte



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos, hace unos dias decidí comenzar a tomar fotos de la urbanización donde vivo en Comas, asi que despues de hacer unos trámites y de llegada a mi casa empezé a tomar fotos ... el día estuvo nublado quizá por ello se vean un poco grises las fotos, empezaré mostrando la escuela donde estudié los ultimos años de educación primaria:

De camino a mi ex-escuela, una casa donde funciona un taller de arpas, al fondo el parque:










La entrada a mi ex-escuela










Al fondo la parte posterior de la entrada y a la derecha La Oficina de La Direción:










La Cancha de Deportes, bien cuidado y donde se encontraban ensayando los niños de la Banda del colegio:










El kiosco y los baños, que se encuentran entre la dirección y La Cancha Deportiva










Patio de Formación, al lado el asta de la bandera, escalera del pabellón y los salones










Otra vista del Pabellón:










De salida ... una vista parcial del parque de la urbanización:










Saliendo y caminando por la Av Universitaria .... un grifo:










Caminando y llegando al cruce de La Av Universitaria con la Av Mexico.










El edificio con la antena es un Hostal y tambien Salón de Recepciones:










*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*









​
Eso es por el momento ... despues seguimos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos, es un lugar del que realmente conozco poco. Qué grande es esta ciudad!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, por fin haciendo tus pininos como fotógrafo corresponsal...¡mis felicitaciones! :hug:

Me gustó lo que nos has presentado hasta ahora, se ve que tu ex-escuela está muy bien cuidada, al igual que la zona circundante. Esperamos por supuesto ver más fotitos...

¡Saludotes!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeje, Isolina era el nombre de mi abuela, un nombre poco comun.
Gracias por las fotos 
Comas tambien tiene un boulevard como el de los Olivos, no?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Inkandrew que buenas e interesantes tus fotos. Bonito tu colegio. Comas es inmenso.
Gracias por las tomas, y no pares, sigue tomando fotos.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la visita a todos :colgate:

*Roberto*: Espero que en lo próximo sigas visitando el thread, y claro que entiendo que se conozca poco del distrito ... a veces solo se conoce x prejuicios, pero aqui hay una ventana para que den un vistazo rápido y se den un idea de como es.

*Ekeko* : Gracias por la visita y con respecto a tu pregunta, El Boulevard se llama: El Retablo Park ... ojalá pueda explorarlo, no conozco mucho de las diskotecas ... se que esta el Muelle, El Kapital y Tradiciones .... pero no soy un asiduo visitante.

*Akane!!! y Lía:* Si pues ahora yo soy el corresponsal amateur de Comas ... jajaja ... espero que mi hermana no guarde su celu ... xq si no ... m quedo sin herramienta de trabajo :lol:

La verdad que no pensé tomar fotos del Sta Isolina, vi que la puerta estaba abierta y me acerqué ... leeentamente ... de ahi me dije: "No creo que se molesten si tomo fotos" ... estaba paseando como "Pedro en su casa" :lol: ... pero me miraban con algo de 

Ya despues de ver la Cancha Deportiva ... 

La señora del kiosco me dijo: "Estas tomando fotos" (mientras tanto 2 señoras del personal que estaban x la Dirección me miraban y hablaban)

Yo le dije: "Si,y es que esta fue mi escuela, hace tiempo que no pasaba x aca" ... 

Ella dijo: " A ya!!, como te veo tomando fotos ..." (terminó de decir esa frase y le avisó a las señoras que me estaban mirando: "Es un ex-alumnooo" y las tías se aliviaron ... habrían pensado que soy un infiltrado??? :lol: )

Yo: "Si pues, es que los voy a tener de recuerdo :lol: ... mi profesora fue María Becerra Almeyda y tambien Bertha Torres Valencia ... 

Ella: "A sii!!! todavía siguen enseñando, por que no las visitas ... 

Yo: Si pues, es que me gustaría,pero solo hoy salí temprano de la universidad ...

Ya de ahi, unas palabras mas y no sabía mas que hablar, me despedí y la corté. 

Me pareció que mi ex-escuela esta mejor que antes ... y na ... seguí mi camino como bien pueden ver en las fotos. :colgate:

Despues pongo mas fotos :cheers:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

A ver, este thread promete... 
Cada vez que viajaba a Lima, tenia que pasar obligadamente por Comas, pero nunca tuve la oportunidad de bajar y conocer mas sobre el distrito. Asi que espero con ancias las demas fotos.

Jajaja, a mi tambien a veces se me acerca gente a preguntar por que estoy tomando fotos. Usualmente digo que es para un proyecto de arquitectura para mi universidad o que soy estudiante de fotografia. :lol:


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Casi nada conozco de Comas, gracias por mostrarnos fotos de tu querido distrito e ilustrarnos sobre el y tu colegio.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh!!!!! Fotos de Comas! Justo el sábado había pasado por allí en camino a Punchauca, en Carabayllo.
Bonitas fotos que muestran tu ex colegio; fíjate que yo también quería comenzar por los interiores d emi colegio, pero francamente es mucho más fácil entrar ami universidad: es que los porteros son unos malacaras!!!! Ya desde mis épocas de colegial no me llevaba bien con ellos; el colegio tiene cierto parecido, sólo que está pintado de modo uniforme y no colorinches como por acá. ¿Te preguntó por qué tomabas las fotos? A veces es incómodo; a mí también me inhibía la presencia de los de serenazgo; unos "hinchas" los muchachos esos.
Espero que sigas teniendo acceso a tu "herramienta" de trabajo y puedas seguir mostrándonos tu distrito.
Saludos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante Thread de Comas, la verdad yo también conozco poco, precisamente la Av. Universitaria y alrededores, casi nada de Collique y de pasadita como quien va al norte de reojo Unicachi :nuts: ...

Definitivamente Lima norte no es la de hace unos años atrás, y si bien aun es una zona eminentemente popular han mejorado todos los distritos, eso si, unos mas que otros ... .


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Emprendedora, sí bien dicho! En algunas fotos me hace acordar a San Luis. Espero ver más fotos para darme una idea más completa de como es Comas.
Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

AAay esa escuela es casi identica a las de aca...  solo q parece q a esta si le dan mantenimiento!

No tienes fotos de la Avenida México?? no pense q existiera ese nombre en una Av. tan lejos... jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante este tema  las fotos han captado el vivir diario de las personas de ese lugar


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Andrew! que bueno que muestres otros distritos de Lima y que hayas empezado por el tuyo 
Comas es realmente un distrito graaaaande... pero que conozco poco.. aunque si he pasado varias veces por ahí de camino a Canta.
Tu colegio se ve muy bien cuidado.. mejor que el mío.. y a mi también me hicieron miles de preguntas cuando fui a mi cole en el verano a tomarle fotos.. tuve que decir que era exalumna y el número de mi promoción :S
de casualidad tienes fotos de la FITECA?? .. siempre he querido ir.. y es por las calles de Comas 



Inkandrew9 said:


> El Boulevard se llama: El Retablo Park ... ojalá pueda explorarlo, no conozco mucho de las diskotecas ... se que esta el Muelle, El Kapital y Tradiciones .... *pero no soy un asiduo visitante.*


^^ uy si! se nota que no conoces nadita el Retablo Park!... jajajaj :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*2 compañeros de trabajo viven en El Parral*

Ellos me cuenta que es la urbanizacion mas bonita de Comas...en realidad yo nunca he estado en Comas,si la he visto de lejos desde la Panamericana cuando iba a Ancon o al norte... me da curiosidad de ir ahora a conocer toda la zona... Una de mis compañeras,curiosamente vive en la calle Asuncion,en homenaje a la capital del Paraguay,donde yo he vivido por casi 2 decadas.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Comas y todo el cono norte han progresado mucho, cuando conoci Comas hace treinta años eran casas de estera, adobe, ladrillo sin terminar y no habia casi calles asfaltadas, poco a poco como ha progresado hay casas mucho mejores que las de los distritos del otro lado del Rio Rimac aunque son la minoria, es una zona muy comercial, lo negativo es que se han invadido algunos cerros en sitios que no debio haber ocurrido eso y se ha afeado esa zona pero en general Comas ha progresado mucho.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holaaa!!! Q tal todos??? Espero que todos bien.

*Cesar*, tomaré en cuenta tus posibles respuestas, ya que la gente es bien curiosa cuando uno esta tomando fotos, yo trato de ser lo mas caleta posible ... a veces la gente se arrocha y se da media vuelta :lol:

*Limanidad*, gracias x chekar el thread, poco a poco mostraré mas fotos. 

*Luis Angel*, fue un milagro ver la puerta abierta de mi Ex-Cole ... asi que creo que fui afortunado, ya que yo tampoco me he llevado muy bien con los porteros ... quizá otro día regrese y encuentre a mis profas ... jejeje ... me gustó mucho regresar y ver que esta mejor que antes. 

Obvio que no voy a levantar las sospechas de mi hermana, sobre la "herramienta" que utilizo ... si no me cuelga ... jajaja.

*Tyrone*, yo tampoco conozco mucho Collique, solo voy porque me toca votar en un colegio que esta al lado de una Huaca ... y que creo es parte de La Fortaleza de Colleq, lo de Unicachi ... px ya ni se si es Comas, pensé que era SMP ... y es que esa zona esta en litigio.

*Clau* sip ... "Emprendedora" jejeje ... y con el alcalde actual se esta avanzando mucho, eso sip es todo un figuretti, con decirte que en el Show de Aniversario, se puso a cantar "De música Ligera" de Soda Stereo :nuts: .... todo un showman :lol: .

*Tonio0qs*, Una de las avenidas principales (en realidad en un tramo de la Av Tupac Amaru) se llama España ..... mi distrito es muy internacional :lol: .... ya vienen mas fotos de la Av México.

*Lucezhinha*, espérate que hay mas ... jajaja ... vuelve cuando gustes. :colgate.

*Naths*, tuve que decir hasta el año en el cual ingresé a estudiar y alguna que otra historia anterior a la construcción del cole, ... lo de la FITECA ... quise ir,pero tuve clases y nadie quería acompañarme porque no estaba seguro en donde se realizaba  ... creo que se lleva a cabo 2 veces al año ... fácil a la prox pueda ir y tomar fotos, me muero de ganas de ver artistas de todas partes de Latinoamerica.

*Miraflorino*, si es "El Parral" q yo creo, entonces esta cerca a la urbanización donde yo vivo .... sacame de dudas ... este barrio se encuentra entre La Av Universitaria, Tupac Amaru y México???

*Efraco*, Lima Norte a cambiado bastante, es cierto, recuerdo cuando mi fam se mudó al distrito habían pocas casas en la avenida donde vivo, hasta ni existía la avenida en cuestión, ya que gran parte de su extensión estaba compuesta de jardines y era como un parque.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Siguiendo con el recorrido*

El Sab pasado, tuve que pagar arbitrios ... asi que me fui caminando al Municipio, aprovechando el sol tomé algunas fotos de La Av México y claaro ... seguían mirandome como bicho raro :nuts: :lol: ... aqui las fotex:

Empezando la caminata, parte de la Av Metropolitana por donde yo vivo, notarán que en partes el pasto esta seco, cada vecino se encarga del cuidado ... pero piña del que le tocó esa parte porque todos caminan por ahi para cruzar al otro lado de la Av. :










Av. México, un edificio que a mi paracer deberían tarrajear los costados:










seguimos, un hostal (nótese el gusto por los céramicos en la fachada) ... en el primer piso funciona una Cevichería









Una casa, la verdad que antes me gustaba mas ... si tan solo no tuviera esos vidrios oscuros ... pero buehh .... en el primer piso funciona un restaurant, por ahi se asoma unos de los típicos mototáxis, que abundan ya que esta avenida interconecta a la Panamericana Norte, Av Metropolitana y Túpac Amaru.










Otro Hostal y La Ferretería México ... la señora que atiende es buena gente









Y de frente a la plaza del Municipio ... se preguntarán porque??? (La Av Mex es muy larga) y es que en muchas oportunidades me dió roche y no tomé la cantidad de fotos que hubiese querido ... mucho sapo me miraba ... me daba cooosa :nuts: ... jajaja










El monumento que se encuentra en la plaza:










*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*









​
Espero les gusten las fotos, despues sigo :colgate:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Tonio0qs said:


> AAay esa escuela es casi identica a las de aca...  solo q parece q a esta si le dan mantenimiento!
> 
> No tienes fotos de la Avenida México?? no pense q existiera ese nombre en una Av. tan lejos... jeje


Claro que sí; es más, esa avenida es conocida en ese distrito nada más, en cambio hay otra Avenida México mucho más céntrica que nace en el cruce con Paseo de la República (la vía expresa) y tiene como 27 cuadras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante la proliferaciòn de hostales en Comas.

Bien Inka!!!! chèveres las fotos, porque asì vamos viendo como ha progresado este distrito. Creo que a todos nos ha tocado pasar por ahì pero no lo conocìa.

Interesantes las fotos de tu ex escuela.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> *Interesante la proliferaciòn de hostales en Comas.*Bien Inka!!!! chèveres las fotos, porque asì vamos viendo como ha progresado este distrito. Creo que a todos nos ha tocado pasar por ahì pero no lo conocìa.
> 
> Interesantes las fotos de tu ex escuela.


Por k sera no? 



Dime Inka donde queda Año Nuevo Comas una vez a un amigo lo dejo el micro por ahi cuando se perdio en Lima......


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la visita :colgate:

*Jean Pierre*, yo vivo por la Av. Metropolitana, que nace de la separación de la Túpac Amaru, casi por la "50" (X donde también se encuentra una escultura de Tupac Amaru que da la bienvenida) y que despues se convierte en paralela a la Panamericana Norte, claro que para mi esta mas cerca la Av. Universitaria, que es donde mas o menos se ubica mi casa.

*Luis Angel*, si yo me traumo cuando trato de calmar a mi sobrina, qué será lidiar con mas o menos 30 kriters :lol: .... eso sip solo x donde yo vivo (no incluye el area fuera de Av Universitaria, Av México y Av Metropolitana) hay 1 escuela estatal, 3 colegios particulares y 2 nidos ... osea ... estoy acostumbrado a que me rompan los tímpanos en estas fechas que se ponen a ensayar las bandas colegiales y los batallones, es mas ... en la Av México se lleva a cabo el Desfile Escolar de Fiestas Patrias.

*Estimada Akane*, la calle adoquinada es como un paseo que se encuentra en el trayecto de la Plaza de Comas y la Av. Tupac Amaru ... lo de mis profesoras, px fue grato conversar con ellas, me sentí muy bien, ademas que me aconsejaron mucho, aqui una foto de las 2:










Tomé otra foto, donde salí yo, pero salió mal ... la tuve que eliminar 


*Lía*, la foto dentro de la municipalidad fue tomada al toke .... jejeje y no me dijeron nada :lol: ... yendo al tema del clima, pues creo que hay pequeñas diferencias pero no es que sea soleado todo el año .... yo me mato de frio, estos ultimos días hubo una ligera llovizna matinal, aunque hoy salió sol ... vaya clima raro. 
Ahhh y es cierto que ultimamente hay muchos negocios de locutorios y cabs de internet. 

*Cesar*, ten por seguro que investigaré, hasta ahora yo pensaba que tenía algo que ver con un pueblo de Junín, que tiene el mismo nombre, pero viendo la historia de Carabayllo pude chekar que el nombre no es nuevo por esta parte.

*Libiditoooo* ... yo tambien me pregunto, será bastante rentable el negocio ...  ??? ...XD . Año Nuevo??? he escuchado este nombre, me suena ... pero no se donde se ubicará, voy a investigar ok???

Salu2 a todos y en breve pongo mas fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nos alejamos, de nuevo la Casa Musical donde se hacen arpas.










Una foto de todo el parque de la urbanización, al fondo los cerros nublados:










Casas:




























Librería y Cibercafé









*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*









​
Salu2 a to2 ... despues seguimos :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno mi amigo em dijo que era por una avenida Alfonso Ugarte que sale a la Tupac...puxa pero no se nada de como es.....pero mi amigo estuvo por ahi como 4 horas perdido jajajajaja


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Libidito* ... viendo el mapa de Comas y siguiendo el trayecto de la Av. Tupac Amaru, hay una agencia municipal llamada "Año Nuevo" y que esta ubicada entre la Av Micaela Bastidas y la Av Jamaica (esta Av cruza tambien la Av. Universitaria y delimita parte del Parque Sinchi Roca), ambas perpendiculares a la Tupac. Espero que en algo te haya ayudado a ubicar la zona o darte referencias de ella. 

Tambien pude darme cuenta que lo que confundió Akane con la Av. Tupac Amaru, es la Av España o Arequipa (la calle adoquinada).

*Cesar*, el nombre de Comas viene de "Las Pampas de Comas" ... pero "Comas" en si ... no se a que se refiere. hno:


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Te ayudo en algo Inkadrew: Año Nuevo me parece que es la urb que esta pegada a la Pascana por un lado y la entrada a Collique por el otro. Y Comas me parece que viene de una corrupcion idiomatica de la huaca Colleq, aunque no estoy seguro.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, gracias por la aclaración, y me dio mucho gusto ver la foto de tus antiguas maestras, qué bonito recuerdo, saca copias y aprovechas para llevar las fotos y visitarlas de nuevo, y te sacas otra foto... 




Inkandrew9 said:


> *Luis Angel*, *si yo me traumo cuando trato de calmar a mi sobrina, qué será lidiar con mas o menos 30 kriters :lol: ....*



Jajajajaja...no puedo evitar hacer este comentario, pero yo conozco a alguien que vive esa experiencia a diario, y lo he presenciado con mis propios ojos... :lol:

y pues a mí me ha tocado hacer algo similar, pero con "kriters" universitarios... sólo un toque más grandecitos, pero casi igual de inmaduros la mayoría... hno: :lol: naaah, mentira, hay de todo siempre...

ok, entonces esperamos como siempre, las actualizaciones...excelente información, amigo...

¡saludos!!!! :cheers:


----------



## lacabolo (Jun 2, 2007)

Que hermoso este distrito, y distrito es igual a ciudad o provincia es igual a ciudad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jean_Pierre said:


> Te ayudo en algo Inkadrew: Año Nuevo me parece que es la urb que esta pegada a la Pascana por un lado y *la entrada a Collique por el otro*. Y Comas me parece que viene de una corrupcion idiomatica de la huaca Colleq, aunque no estoy seguro.


Ah pues esa palabra Collique menciono mi amigo varias veces......como es ese lugar?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Jean Pierre*, claro conozco La Pascana, ya que por ahi hay Un Metro y Un Plaza Vea creo ... y justo las idicaciones que di dan por esa área. 

Con respecto a: " de donde viene la palabra Comas "??? y qué es lo que significa ???, mas de lo que ya apunté no se nada, ahora ... Collique viene de Colleq, a su vez esta palabra hace referencia a La Fortaleza de Colleq.

*Akaneee* ... creo que saber a quien te refieres ... jajaja tambien debo imáginar como serán las clases que dicta mi viejo. Ya vienen mas fotos, solo que estoy un toke ocupado, pero voy a hacerme tiempo para seguir con el thread.

*Lacalobo*, Comas es un Distrito del área de Lima Metropolitana, solo que antes (aunque hoy tambien se deja escuchar) se le llamaba despectivamente "Cono Norte" a esta parte de Lima, ahora se le empieza a decir ""Lima Norte"" a la zona que comprende distritos como Los Olivos, SMP, Comas, Carabayllo, Pte Piedra, etc.

*Libidito* ...ojalá en futuras visitas pueda fotografiar Collique, por ahora he fotografiado: El Parral, Urb Huaquillay, Sta Luzmila ... ya verán.

Espero sigan visitando mi humilde thread. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

libidito said:


> Ah pues esa palabra Collique menciono mi amigo varias veces......como es ese lugar?


Pues segun. De Pascana sales tranquilo, de Año Nuevo sales asustado y de Collique...pues a ver si sales :lol::lol::lol: El sitio de dia es medio silencioso y de noche es bien peligroso, salvo las partes pegadas a la Tupac Amaru por los policias (aunque a veces, ni eso te ayuda). Sobre la arquitectura, pues hay de todo menos edificios o casas mas altas de 5 pisos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> Pues segun. *De Pascana sales tranquilo, de Año Nuevo sales asustado y de Collique...pues a ver si sales* :lol::lol::lol:


:rofl: jajajajajaj del mal..!

algunos sitios parecen peligrosos pero no lo son tanto, a veces las apariencias engañan


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

no me gusta las fotos.................

creo q se pudiera sacar mejores fotos y vistas de comas.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ Ya pes tio!!, Inka lo hace con tanto carinho y tu vienes con tu comentario de critico fotografico!! ya pessssss, deja ser tio!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos!!!

*Jean Pierre*, jajaja te pasas!!! ... yo he ido en 2 oportunidades por Collique y no me sentì en peligro, claro que fui al medio dìa ... ahora que recuerdo fue para las elecciones ... no se que tal sea la zona de noche ... me han contado cosas que suceden en la Av. Micaela pero bien entrada la noooche ... ya que una amiga de la facu vive x ahi (tenemos la misma ruta x la Universitaria, solo que yo bajo 4 Avs antes). 

*Markos*, te doy la razòn ... las apariencias engañan, yo camino de madrugada por mi urbanizaciòn y hasta ahora no me ha pasado algun contratiempo de ese tipo.

*Fayo*, las fotos no son de la calidad que yo quisiera, y que todos en el foro quisieran, pero creo que es parte de las limitaciones de la cam de un celu no??? (antes de empezar el thread lo dije), ya es cosa de cada uno si les parece que tengo talento fotogràfico o no.

Por mi parte, puedo decir que estoy haciendo lo posible para mostrar algo de Lima Norte (Comas en especial), y que casi todos coinciden en no conocer mucho como *MangoLight*.

Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Por la Av. Universitaria*

Siguiendo con las fotos, el dìa sabado saliò en sol en Lima ... o a lo menos x aca, no sè si serà por el temblor mañanero ... pero buehh, como los sabs no tngo clases, px se me prendiò el foquito y despues de desayunar decidì tomarle fotos a la Av. Universitaria aprovechando los inusuales rayos solares de esta estaciòn.

Empezamos el recorrido en el cruce de la Av. Metropolitana y Universitaria, camino y le tomo foto a una calle que da a la Urb. El Parral, ahi sale de azul un gimnasio, y al otro lado una cevicherìa, el paradero se le conoce popularmente como "Panaderìa" ... quizà por que al otro lado funciona una panaderìa ... o no sep :nuts: :










El Gimnasio y al lado talleres mecànicos:










Arboles, y canales para su riego (al costado esta el Grifo Repsol que ya mostrè anteriormente), tambien se puede ver a la izquierda a lo lejos un hostal (si ... otro!!!) y a la derecha hay un descampado en el cual se realizan ferias escolares, navideñas, etc:










Una factorìa y al lado una casa:










Un hostal, y al lado una casa u oficinas, no estoy muy seguro del uso de este ultimo, tambien se puede ver talleres mecànicos:










Taller, afuera maquinaria pesada ... justo me doy encuenta que estan arreglando los arboles, le tomè foto al jardinero pero saliò malaza hno: .










Ya despues esta el Grifo de Petroperù, que ya he mostrado antes, y que se encuentra en el cruce de la Av. Mèxico con Universitaria.

*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*









​
Despues seguimos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esa parte de la avenida con las palmeras en la berma central en un futuro va a quedar muy interesante.....^^

P.d: Porque siempre a algun sauna lo tienen que llamar paraiso.... :nuts:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

el cono norte ha prosperado enormemente !


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante. Gracias por las fotos realmente estás mostrando una zona de la ciudad de la que había visto muy poco


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Esa berma central se veria mejor si le pudieran poner cemento al camino.

Sugarw, he podido darme cuenta que tanto Saldaña en Comas como Rios en Carabayllo y Castillo en Los Olivos han puesto asi toda la berma central de la Universitaria de sus distritos. Creo que a los alcaldes se han puesto las pilas en ese asunto, antes esa avenida era bastante descuidada y se ponia mas enfasis a la Tupac Amaru.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, te propongo algo (ay, qué risa me da lo que se me acaba de ocurrir), con tus fotos puedes hacer un catálogo de hostales, haces un folletito y vas a ver que se vende como pan caliente... :lol: (y no te olvides de la comisión a quien te dio la sugerencia, eh...) o a lo mucho, creas un thread aquicito nomás, pero va para El Jirón... 

Ya en serio...chéveres las actualizaciones, la cosa es documentar y tener una presencia en el foro, y poco a poco se podrá ver cómo evoluciona el distrito...

Por fin nos contaste la anécdota, ufff...qué pesados, la gente está paranoica...fíjate que aquí también me hicieron problemita...estaba tomando fotos en el Downtown, y este tipo se me acerca y espera a que yo termine, y luego me dice "señorita, puede tomar fotos a las esculturas, pero no a las entradas o salidas de los edificios". En otro lugar me dijeron "desde este sitio no puede tomar fotos, pero si cruza la pista, ya no le podemos prohibir nada." Repito, qué pesados...

Ya pude apreciar los "conitos" verdes que tanto te disgustan, prefiero las plantas más naturales, es cierto, o algo no tan cursi...

¡Muchos saludos y un abrazo!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holasss!!! 

Gracias x la idea *Akane* :nuts: ... bien dicen q los peruanos somos muy creativos :lol: ... mmm voy a analizar tu propuesta :nuts: :lol:.

Y si px, esa es la anècdota, seguro ese policia no tenìa nada bueno què hacer que J%$r la paciencia ... aunque eso no me desanimò, la unica cosa que pudo hacerlo fue el dolor de mis pies :lol: ... Por otro lado, ni me habìa dado cuenta que habìa fotogafiado a esos conitos verdes ... como odio a los jardineros que hacen eso :bash: ... tienen una forma nada agradable de podar estos abolitos, esa es una de sus inspiraciones ... he visto cosas peores hno: .

Salu2 Amea.

Seguimos con el recorrido y una fotito mas del Rocky`s:










Ahora doy media vuelta, casi llego a la Av. Guillermo de la Fuente pero el recorrido no estaba planeado para ser tan largo ... asi que entro por la izquierda a la Urb. Sta Luzmila II Etapa, en direcìòn al Mercado Sta Luzmila, algunas casas:










A continuaciòn la estaciòn de la Compañìa de Bomberos Nro 124:










Sigo caminando y entro a un pequeño parquesito, veo una casa de colores llamativos ... lastima que la hayan pìntarrajeado hno: ... en el jardìn un perro durmiendo










De nuevo salgo a la Universitaria, y se supone que al fondo , sobre los arboles, deberìa salir una bandera peruana que esta flameando en el cerro ... pero yo ingenuo no me acordaba que la cam tiene baja resoluciòn,asi que no se ve nada, buehhh por lo menos se ve parte de la avenida arbolada (esta foto la tomè justo a la altura de la comisarìa, para segun yo darle la contra a ese policìa ... :nuts: :lol: )










*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*









​
Despues seguimos con la caminata de regreso.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

He decidido en invertir en mi propia cadena de hostales. Para que haya tantos en un sólo distrito de hecho el negocio es más que rentable.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿De verdad les llama la atención ver fotos de hostales?


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> ¿De verdad les llama la atención ver fotos de hostales?


No es el hecho de ver un hostal, sino el de ver taaantos en una misma zona. Yo hasta ahora pensaba que Lince era el distrito con más hostales, pero por lo visto hay otras zonas de Lima que también tienen varios de esos negocios. Mientras todo sea legal no hay lio con eso.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pero es que Comas es bastante grande; creo que es lo "normal". Lince debe ser la décima parte de Comas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Terminando con el recorrido, aqui van las ultimas fotos:

Caminando por la Urb. Las Vegas, algunas casas:




























Saliendo a la Av. Mèxico, "Hombres trabajando" ... creo que estan instalando tuberìas para gas natural, quizà porque cerca estan los grifos:










Entrando por un pasaje, una casa donde funciona un cibercafè:










La Capilla Niño Jesus:










Una casa que da para el parque de la urbanizaciòn donde vivo:










El parque y a lo lejos el "Sta. Isolina"










La pileta y al fondo los niños jugando en la loza deportiva:










Un pequeño jardìn (Para Canelita y Lìa):










*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*









​
Ya llegando a mi casa descansè los pies y bajè las fotos a la compu de mi viejo, ya despues estuve pensando en tomar mas fotos y me decidì a fotografiar a la "Parroquia Nstra Sra de la Paz", las fotos que saquè en mi 1er recorrido de la iglesia las borrè por error :bash: , asì que aprovechando el sol y denuevo salì a tomar fotos ... pero eso es para despues. Salu2 :cheers:

PD: *DoctorZero*, buehh si quieres tener tu cadena de telos :lol: ... digo: de hospedajes (o como quieras llamarlos) px bakan ... pero no en mi distrito ... la oferta es excesiva ... aunque viendolo por el lado amable ... abaratarìas la tarifa :nuts: ... jajaja Salu2


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Pues no se ah.. se ve que en Comas hay demanda :lol:

Por otro lado, ¿no tienes fotos de la zona donde están Metro y Plaza Vea?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Todavìa no he fotografiado esos lares, pero ten seguro que me darè una vueltita por ahi... solo un poco de tiempo, esta semana si que ha sido mas agitada de lo normal en mi facu ... entonces es dificil latear y sacar fotos ... sobretodo porque ultimamente Lima esta bien gris y la garua mañanera no ayuda.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Luis Angel, si lo vemos desde ese punto de vista, claro que debe ser normal que, por el tamaño de Comas, haya mas oferta de este tipo si lo comparamos con Lince.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me gustaron esas urbanizaciones, Sta. Luzmila y Las Vegas, bonitas zonas residenciales...la pileta también, y gracias por la foto del jardín, las flores siempre bienvenidas, mi amigo... :hug:

¡Saludossss!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Akane todavìa no muestro del todo esas 2 urbanizaciones, ya veràs ... y las flores que fotografiè estan en un jardìn a lado de la Casa de las Arpas. Salu2 Amea


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bueh, siguiendo con el thread, como les dije ... decidì hacer otra caminata, pero con el cometido de fotografiar a la iglesia ... pero tomas mas fotos de las que pensè, empecemos:

Urb. Huaquillay, algunas casas:










Un restaurant:










Otra casa en una esquina al lado del restaurant (hay obras de reasfalto como pueden ver en esta foto):










Iglesia Nstra Sra de la Paz:










Otro angulo:










Relieve del fundador de los misioneros:










Vista lateral (izquierda) de la imàgen de Nstra Sra de la Paz:










Vista lateral (derecha) de la imàgen de Nstra Sra de la Paz:








Esto por el momento, despues seguimos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesante; sigue con tus recorridos. Me gustan ver esas imágenes que si no fuera por ti probablemente nunca las hubiera visto.
Como se llama la urbanizacion donde esta la municipalidad???????


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Yo he ido a Huaquillay alguna vez cuando niño! Es bastante tranqui la urbanización por lo poco que recuerdo, aunque me saqué la m*erda jugando en un parque por ahí.

Chévere el thread!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola Y gracias x visitar este humilde thread:

*Luis Angel*, no se como se llama la urbanizaciòn en donde funciona actualmente el Municipio de Comas, voy a buscar y despues te respondo.

*Markos!!!*, las calles de la Urb Huaquillay son inclinadas, me supongo que debe ser un toke dificil jugar una pichanguita, por lo menos uno de los equipos tiene ayuda gravitacional :lol:

Seguimos con el recorrido (me olvidè anotar que las fotos las tomè caminando por la Av. Tupac Amaru):

Libreria de la Parroquia:










La ultima foto de la Iglesia o Parroquia Nstra Sra de la Paz (no se si se dieron cuenta que en una de las vistas laterales de la imàgen esta escrito :bash: y dice: "Mama dejame jatear en misa":lol: :nuts: hno: )










Al lado funciona el Colegio Jesus Obrero, es un colegio tècnico y solo de varones (creo) ... es grande y alquila parte de su Centro Deportivo para que se realizen ferias navideñas, escolares, etc.










Una de las entradas al Centro Deportivo:










Seguimos por el perimetro:










Al otro lado de la Av. Tupac Amaru, pasando unas casas mas allà de la Av. Honduras (Ex-Puno) se encuentra el Colegio Estado de Israel:








Despues seguimos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante Comas ... contra lo que creen muchos Comas cuenta con bastantes áreas verdes, parques, bermas arboladas .. y no lo digo sólo por ver tus fotos sino porque he estado por allí hace poco (no iba hace tiempo) y he visto que ha mejorado bastante en ese aspecto...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ahh eso si recuerdo, buee.. yo andaba manejando bicicleta.. era un niñito de 8años maso  y creo que fue por esa característica de las calles que fui a dar con el sardinel y pfff


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Ay, Kame-kun, en qué andarías pensando, pues...más cuidado la próxima.... :lol: et:



Andrew, me gustó la iglesia, creo que ese escrito del jatear durante la misa la tomaré prestada para el thread del Perú pintoresco, ya que es algo que hace la cuarta parte o más de la feligresía, no? asolapadamente, claro...:lol:

Por lo demás, buenos agregados, me gustó la fachada del centro deportivo...

Gracias por el thread y esperamos las actualizaciones, como siempre...

¡Saludossss!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Hola Andrew, le he dado una repasada bien rápida a tu thread, y casi ni lo he leído pero a grandes razgos he visto las imágenes y ta bastante chevere, saludos, otro día te comento más.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Paz, no debió ser pintada de color azul.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi muchachos!!! :colgate: 

*Luis Angel*; buscando en guias de calles no encuentro el nombre de la Urb ... supongo que debe ser parte de Huaquillay.

*Tyrone*; en que parte de Comas has estado??? .... jejeje curiosidad la mia ... para darme una idea ... y claro que ha mejorado a comparaciòn de hace 10 años cuando recièn lleguè a mi distrito.

*Markos*; de golpes esta llena la vida ... y claro a veces contra los sardineles se aprende :lol: a jugar claro ... ya suponìa que en algo tiene que ver esa caracteristica de la Urb.

*Akane!!!* en breve pongo algo mas para que sigamos el recorrido ... ahhh y toma la foto para tu archivo de fotos pintorescas :lol: .

*Poligono*, vuelve cuando gustes, para eso esta el thread 

*Bajooo* ... px quizà pueda mejorar la fachada con otro color ... aunque como se ve ahora no me molesta tanto, gracias x la visita.

Gracias a todos y en breve sigo con algo del recorrido.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Buehh seguimos ... ahiii madree ... jejeje ...XD*

Ahora vuelvo a la Av. Honduras (Ex Puno) y le tomo fotos al interior del Centro Deportivo del Jesus Obrero (para que se ubiquen mejor ... de las fotos que han visto esto esta a la mano derecha y de bajada):



















Ahora doblando a la izquierda y caminando por la Av. Rep de Perù vemos la entrada al plantel del Colegio ... tomando las fotos un señor que vive por ahi pensò que yo era un periodista :nuts: ... :lol: ... y me dijo: "seguro que estas tomando fotos por lo del niño que se cayò del ultimo piso" ... me quedè lelo ... buehh ... le dije: No na que ver ... solo le estoy tomando fotos a mi cole (Q mentiroso) ... 




























Retomando a Av. Honduras sigo bajando y nos encontramos con las obras que se estan llevando a cabo, ... antes esta Av. llamada "Puno" ( no sè porquè hno: ) ... estaba tomada por comerciantes y creo que hubo un incendio ... aunque ese fue algo que adelantò su desalojo que ya se venìa avisando ... ahora los han reubicado dentro de un Campo Ferial ... aunque algunos todavia pululan por ahi ... ,espero se recupere con las obras esta Av. y que no la tomen denuevo ... para bien de los vecinos.










Ahora doblo por la Calle Roma, en la esquina se encuentra el colegio particular: Sn Ignacio del Parral ... hay muchos colegios de estos (x ejem en El Retablo) ... solo le cambian del nombre lo ultimo por el lugar en donde se ubica.



















Seguimos, doblo a la derecha por la Calle Parìs y cruzo la Av. Carabayllo, entro a la Urb. Sta Luzmila II Etapa, se pueden ver algunas casas, entre ellas una recien tarrajeada en la parte superior de las tantas que hay en el distrito.



















A la mano derecha un pequeño parque:










Llegando a la Av. Universitaria nos encontramos con la Clìnica Universitaria:



















*Ubicaciòn del recorrido:*










(1er color - alrededores de la Parroquia, 2do color -alrededores J.O. , 3er color - Urb El Parral y Sta Luzmila II Etapa)​
Salu2 :cheers: ... despueees les actualizo mas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Acabo de actualizar mapas para ubicar mejor el recorrido que hice, buehh espero sus coments para no saturar mucho la pag con fotos. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Están buenas las fotos ... Lima norte va mejorando !!!!

Ahh ... respondiéndote: estuve por Collique, Unicachi, Retablo por motivos de trabajo, haciendo "rastrillaje inmobiliario" :nuts: ...


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

XDDDDDD Mi colegio!!!!! XDDDDD Estudie en el San Ignacio para Primaria, pero el que esta en el Alamo, ya en Secundaria me fui al glorioso PIN.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesante sector. Sigue mostrándonos más de Comas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holasss :colgate:

*Tyrone* ... rastrillaje inmobiliario??? ... mmm ... serà pues  ... me apena saber lo que escribiste sobre el muro inca con el cual ha hecho un cerco el municipio hno: ... cada vez estamos peor :bash: ... ojalà la Cato vea esto y de una observaciòn al respecto.

*Jean Pierre* estudiaste en el PIN??? ... quien lo dirìa ... algunos conocidos mios han estudiado en ese cole, esta bien cerca de mi casa ... por cierto ... que significa PIN?? :nuts:

*Luis Angel*, en un momento sigo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bueno aqui va la ultimas fotos de ese recorrido sabatino:

Para variar ... si otro hostal ... hno: :nuts: :lol:










Casas a la izquierda:



















Casa a la derecha:










Doblo y me encuentro con la Av. Metropolitana ... sigo caminando y retrocedo ... entro a una paralela y le tomo foto a una escuela particular de primaria:










Sigo caminando y retomo la Av. Metropolitana ... casi llegando a la Av. Mèxico esta una casa que me gusta:










Ya cruzando la Mèxico sigo por la Metropolitana aqui otra casita.










Buehh terminò mi recorrido ... y de hecho que me dolieron los pies ... menos mal que justo lleguè para comer :cheers: . Salu2​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos x sus comentarios ... aunque se hayan quedado en sus mentes ... :lol:

Buehh sigo:

Estas son fotos que me quedaron de uno de mis primeros recorridos ... y no puse:



















Y estas son ya de otro recorrido, por la Av. El Parral, Cevicherìa El Arco Iris del Norte:










Cruzamos la Av. Carabayllo, unas casas:










Sigo caminando, aqui se ve a los trabajadores de limpieza:










Llegando a la Av. Tupac Amaru, vemos la parte lateral de un centro comercial: La Mega o tambien llamada popularmente como "la 80" :










Desde la berma central de la Av. Tupac Amaru:




























Ahora por el otro costado, donde termina la Av. Rep del Perù ... contrastes ... hay mucho por hacer en mi distrito:








Despues seguimos ...!!!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Buenas fotos



Inkandrew9 said:


> Para variar ... si otro hostal ... hno: :nuts: :lol:


Eso es un hostal? ahí dice cochera.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Los hostales acostumbran anunciar que tienen cochera como si fuera un plus

Bastante contraste como tu dices en una de las fotos, muy interesante el recorrido!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

^^

que bien que sabes


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA :rofl:

No creo ah.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

edit


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, por fin puedo pasar por aquí, sorry... 

El colegio "Jesús Obrero" se ve bastante grande, me gustaron los dibujos del escudo nacional en los portones. ¿Supiste algo más del niño, qué fue de él? 

Las tomas de las casas individuales están chéveres, a mí también me gustó la casa que a ti te gusta (los arcos y las ventanas con diseños moriscos están curiosos), y la que sigue también me gustó.

Sobre los hostales y las cocheras, a mí me consta que es muy cierto y nada de coincidencia. En la ciudad de México, donde es dificilísimo que haya estacionamiento, los hostales (u hoteles de mediano tamaño) siempre tienen amplias cocheras. Me tomó un tiempo atar cabos, pero una vez casi me quedo en uno, y me miraban raro...yo sola... :lol: Bueno, fue una experiencia interesante. Luego me di cuenta y me salí, jejeje...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy bueno este thread.

NO tengo mucho tiempo para postear pero siempre lo reviso (como casi casi todos)

Muy bien por el desarrollo del nuestro NOrte!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Holasss :colgate:
> 
> *Tyrone* ... rastrillaje inmobiliario??? ... mmm ... serà pues  ... me apena saber lo que escribiste sobre el muro inca con el cual ha hecho un cerco el municipio hno: ... cada vez estamos peor :bash: ... ojalà la Cato vea esto y de una observaciòn al respecto.
> 
> .


Se vienen buenas nuevas para Comas ... en un corto plazo se van a hacer alli los proyectos de vivienda mas grandes del país que van a mejorar muchísimo ese distrito.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos :colgate:

*A380_luis*, como ya lo explicò muuuuy bien *Roberto* :lol:, ese es un plus ... hasta en el aviso sale cuanto cuesta. :nuts:

*Roberto*, la verdad no pensaba tomar esa foto ... de regreso caminando por la vereda un mototaxi dobla y con el ruido doy vuelta y veo esta imàgen ... de ahi no lo dudè y tomè la foto ... y es que si bien x un lado esta mejorando mi distrito, hay muchas cosas que todavìa muestran que hay mucho por hacer ... esta foto es la otra cara de la moneda a la primera mostrada de la Mega80.

*Akane*, el Colegio JO si es grande ... alguien que puede dar fe de ello es Jean Pierre, y por cierto ... despues de lo que me dijò el señor, sobre lo ocurrido con el niño, px no se mas ... què pena de veras hno: .... con respecto a lo de las casas, la primera se me hace un poco morisca, como bien lo escribiste, y la otra algo ayacuchana ... jejeje ... claro que segun mi opiniòn. Lo de tu "experiencia interesante" si que me ha hecho dibujar una sonrisa ... ya me imagino como debe haber sido ... jajaja.

*Gracias Vaneee!!!* ... de hecho ... una de tus cualidades es la Ominipresencia, si no el foro estuviera patas parriba :lol: 

*Tyrone*, de veras??? .... ojalà sea asi :banana: ... eso es lo que se necesita para despoblar los cerros y que la gente de una parte de mi distrito tenga un oferta digna de vivienda.

Salu2 a to2 :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Se vienen buenas nuevas para Comas ... en un corto plazo se van a hacer alli los proyectos de vivienda mas grandes del país que van a mejorar muchísimo ese distrito.


En dónde? En los terrenos del aeroclub de Collique?


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias por las fotos de comas-plus!!..
la verdad ,,no se q distrito del cono norte le hace la competencia en movimiento comercial..una vez baje de canta hacia la tupac amaru..y me sorprendio todo el movimiento q hay en esa zona..un sabado en la noche.

q obsecion con los hostales! (cochera, tv, cable,baño incl)...jajaaja


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola Papiriqui, px la verdad toda la Av. Tupac Amaru es muuuy comercial, como te has podido dar cuenta. Salu2 y gracias x la visita 

Seguimos conociendo Comas, buehh dejando atras la Mega 80 ... encontrè un pequeño parque donde hay un busto en conmemoraciòn a Jorge Chàvez:










Un pata regando un arbol ... justo le tomè la foto sin que se diera cuenta ... despues me hize el sonso (para variar) 










... Y buehh ... me ofreciò agua, pero para que no se le hiciera raro el verme tomando fotos ... le preguntè la ubicaciòn del Municipio ... no me ayudò mucho, pero me sirviò para irme sin roche :lol: ... buehh ahora la Av. Tupac Amaru :



















Ya otro dìa, tomè estas fotos ... Av. Mèxico (entre Av. Universitaria y Av. Carabayllo)










Me desvìe en el trayecto y le tomè foto a este parque:










Me cansè ... mejor me voy en .... Mototaxi!!! :










Otra vez, la Av. Tupac Amaru ... desde el puente peatonal de la Av. España:










Llegamos al Municipio, he aquì la entrada:



















Bajamos y me desvìo de mi camino para entrar a otro parque:










Hay una imàgen, pero no sè de que santo se trata:










Y buehh ... cerca hay un Jardìn de Niños, he aquì su granito de arena para concientizar a la comunidad:








Despues seguimos. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Mega80? xD Jejeje qué tal copia de nombre de Megaplaza!

Hey! Has caminado harto ah!
Gracias por las fotos! 

Del mal que no sepas dnd queda la muni de tu distrito =P


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Buen recorrido Inkandrew, sinceramente no conozco personalmente Comas, a pesar que yo tambien soy de Lima norte...jjj*


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Al contrario kametza, la 80 es mas antigua que MegaPlaza. Despues de tiempo que puedo entrar al foro y veo que el recorrido de Comas sigue actualizandose (ojala pudiera hacer lo mismo con el mio de Los Olivos pero ya estoy en finales T.T).

No puedo creer que le tomaras foto a la espalda del mototaxista!!!!! XDDDDDDDDDD Ademas, raro que no se uno de la empresa Los Chasquis (que parece que tuvieran el monopolio en ese sector de Comas).

PD. glorioso Precursores de la Independencia Nacional = glorioso PIN


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holaaa!!! :colgate:

Gracias x la visita *Lucezinha *nananina 

*Markos*, La 80, debe su nombre a que se encuentra ubicada por el kilòmetro 8 de la Av. Tupac Amaru (Como lo dijo Jean Pierre) pero lo de mega si no se de donde vino ... quizà puede que se hayan inspirado en lo de MEGAplaza ... jejeje ... alguien dijo ... creatividad??? ... :lol: hno:

*Joseph*, gracias x la visita ... en què distrito de Lima Norte vives???

*Jean Pierre* ... si pues y tu naaa ... el thread de Los Olivos esta olvidao ... Q bad!!! ... bueh supongo que despues nos tendras buenas nuevas no??? ... y claro que me resultò pintoresco tomarle foto a este medio de transporte muy comun por estos lares ... "Los Chasquis" todavìa tienen el monopolio del transporte de esa avenida :nuts: ... pero ya hay mas competidores ...XD .


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ese mismo dìa, en la tarde, saliò el sol ... muy raro x cierto ... aunque con todo esto del Calentamiento Global ... ya uno ... px simplemente no sabe con el clima que esta loco ... buehhh ... tomè una couster y me fui al cruce de la Av. Universitaria con Av. Belaunde para tomarle foto al Metro de por ahi ... le tomè foto ... pero me saliò malaxa ... pucha creo que mejor en otra ocasiòn le tomarè la foto ... sobretodo de mañana pa que el sol me ayude y salga algo bakan. 

Despues de ello, caminè por la berma central de la Universitaria, camino al Retablo Park :



















Entrando por un parque trasero me encontrè con este edificio:










Discotecas del Retablo Park:

*El Kapital*










Otra discoteca (no sè su nombre):










*El Muelle*










Esquina:



















Otra discoteca:










*Tradiciones:*










*Ghost*










Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Falta el Tambul!!!!! XDDDDDD Y ya vas entrando a Belaunde, creo que la zona mas comercial del bajo Comas (mas ahora con un Metro alli). 

Hace, que recuerdos!!!! Mis mejores momentos de secundaria los vivi mas en ese boulevard que en el de Los Olivos (por los controles de edad). Cuando la electronica estaba de moda y cuando del reggaeton solo se sabia que era malo y te quemabas en el infierno XDDDD Ahora, ya se malogro el sitio, ahora es mejor ir al Weekend que al Kapital. Hasta el Honey era mejor sitio. Ufffff, una pena, y con la cantidad de hospedajes que tiene cerca XDDDDDD

Una correccion, Retablo Park no es la zona sino la discoteca blanca que esta al final de la calle, en la esquina con la Avenida Retablo (donde se hizo la fiesta de promocion de la promo 2002, cuando Retablo Park era el mejor lugar para divertirse en todo el Norte limeño). Segun se, toda esa zona es llamada Boulevard.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> *Markos*, La 80, debe su nombre a que se encuentra ubicada por el kilòmetro 8 de la Av. Tupac Amaru (Como lo dijo Jean Pierre) pero lo de mega si no se de donde vino ... quizà puede que se hayan inspirado en lo de MEGAplaza ... jejeje ... alguien dijo ... creatividad??? ... :lol: hno:


Pero si es km. 8 pq 80? :nuts: jajajajajajajaja xD! Lo de Mega si debe haber sido por MEGAPlaza pues!

Gracias por las fotos =P! 
*Hasta ahora no me ubico (nos debes el mapita) dooooooooonde queda el boulevard de Retablo!!?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a las fotos he podido conocer un poquito de Comas  gracias


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Ese es el famoso Retablo????
Hasta que por fin veo algunas imágenes.
Gracias, Andrés.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ahora puedo decir q conozco mas zonas de Lima... hiciste un buen recorrido eh?! el mototaxi me hace recordar a Tumbes!!!!!!!!!
En Lima se recicla el vidrio, el plastico y el papel? (me llamo la atencion ese cartel en el parque).
Hace tiempo no recuerdo si fue en Youtube o en alguna pagina peruana.. vi la historia de un señor de Comas q vendiendo tortas se volvio un grande empresario, un buen ejemplo de como los peruanos saben surgir con buena voluntad!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holaa :colgate:

Jean Pierre, asi que has pasado mas tiempo en El Retablo que en el Boulevard de Los Olivos??? ... buehhh serà px ... con respecto a lo del nombre ... yo recuerdo que en mi tiempo de colegial, osea hace poco ... jajajaja ... hace 5 años ... le llamàbamos El Retablo o Retablo Park, nada de Boulervard ... quizàs haya cambiado eso ... o no sep ... y quizàs puede que el nombre de la diskoteca que tu mencionas, se haya extendido a toda la zona, lo que si me parece es que las calles son amplias a comparaciòn del Boulevard de Los Olivos y que tiene para crecer todavìa.

PD: Parece que conoces los "hospedajes" ... XD

Markos, si pues ... y mas abajo en al lìmite de Comas, Independencia y Los Olivos ( donde comienza la Av. Metropolitana de la Av. Tupac Amaru, y que a comparaciòn de la Panamericana Norte esta a la altura del Ovalo Naranjal ) le llaman 50` ... quizàs porque esta a la altura del kilòmetro 5.

Luzecinha, gracias x la visita 

Luis Angel, si ese es el famoso .... dejèmoslo en "Retablo" ... no sep ... me estoy sintiendo viejo ... jajaja ... :nuts:

Claudinha, por lo menos este thread cumple su cometido, conocer mas partes de la Gran Lima, en este caso mi distrito: Comas. 

Con respecto a lo de las tortas ... px por donde yo vivo las pastelerìas mas conocidas son 2: Piero`s y Tineo y sus locales estan ubicados en la Av. Tupac Amaru. 

Salu2 a to2


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Algunas panoràmicas de Comas desde el techo de mi casa.

Estos son los Apus protectores de Comas :lol: :



































Si se dan cuenta, en una de las fotos se ve el parapeto de La Casa de Las Arpas ...XD


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pero si esos son los mismos cerros que yo veo desde mi ventana!!!!! 
Sólo que desde un ángulo muuuuuuuy distinto.

Qué hermosas fotos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

XDDDDD Tus apus!!!! Tu estas que casi los puedes tocar, mientras que para mi parecen mas leeeeeeejos. XDDDDD

PD. XDDDDD que pendex!!!!! Dije "hospedajes" por si acaso, no otra cosa.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Markos, si pues ... y mas abajo en al lìmite de Comas, Independencia y Los Olivos ( donde comienza la Av. Metropolitana de la Av. Tupac Amaru, y que a comparaciòn de la Panamericana Norte esta a la altura del Ovalo Naranjal ) le llaman 50` ... quizàs porque esta a la altura del kilòmetro 5.


Jajajaja qué chistoso! Gracias por los datos !

Detrás de esos cerros está SJL??? :?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, estoy más que seguro.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola!!! :colgate:

Luis Angel, px debe ser ... de hecho que detras de los Apus mostrados se encuentra San Juan de Lurigancho, seguro tu ves la otra cara de estos Apus jejejey.

Jean Pierre, si estos son los Apus Protectores de Comas ... y San Juan de Lurigancho al parecer ... y creo que se ven desde El Agustino tambien. Desde el techo de mi casa puedo ver a la Municipalidad de Comas. 

Y claro que dije Hospedajes ... no se a que viene tu aclaraciòn ...XD


----------

